

10 Interesting Future Web Trends; SFP08, anyone? - alaskamiller
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/10_more_future_web_trends.php

======
karzeem
Journalists loves lists, and they can be fun to read, but this doesn't have
much value for people trying to predict the future. Let us not forget the oft-
quoted words of His Eminence Alan Kay: "The best way to predict the future is
to invent it."

The fact is that web 3.0 ( _shudders in self-loathing at having used the term_
) doesn't exist yet. If you could see the future, it would be blank. In 1998,
web search wasn't the future. Google made it the future. If we don't already
know what the future holds, it's no use predicting it--it won't exist until a
company comes along and tells us what it is. For the more ambitious among us,
that's the role we're looking to play when we start a company--not to predict
the future, but to define it.

------
rms
I'm excited for this one, but it takes millions of dollars in equipment costs
to do it today. You can cheaply test for a million basepair subset of
someone's genome right now with the right machines at 92% accuracy, which
means you really test for the same 100,000 basepair subset ten times to get
great accuracy. The full genome is way out of reach today, but hopefully not
in five years.

 _9\. Personalized Medicine; this has been on the cards for some time, but in
the not too distant future our medical details will be online and the
networking aspects of the Internet will be utilized to improve the way
medicine is prescribed. As a recent report noted: "Imagine this: you visit
your clinician, undergo genetic testing, and then you are handed a miniature
hard drive containing your personal genome sequence, which is subsequently
uploaded onto publicly accessible databases." See also the blog ScienceRoll._

